# Alguien Alguién



## Agró

A lo largo de estos meses como forero en WR he visto usar la palabra "alguién", con tilde, algunas decenas de veces. Aquí, una muestra de hoy mismo. En todos los casos juraría que quienes la han usado así o bien provienen de algún país hispanoamericano o bien son norteamericanos hispanohablantes. No recuerdo haberlo visto usado por españoles nunca. No puede tratarse siempre de un "dedazo", porque la recurrencia del error sobre la misma palabra es asombrosamente alta. En mi opinión debe de haber otra razón, y solo se me ocurre que allí efectivamente pronuncien esa palabra como aguda.

Al grano. Pregunto a los hispanoamericanos si la pronuncian como aguda o si creen que es simplemente un descuido.

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sería un lusismo (_brasileirismo_ en este caso) ya que _alguém_ es aguda en gallegoportugués. En personas con no buen nivel de español en Galicia se puede oír este alguién, clara interferencia de su lengua natural, el gallego. En Sudamérica, será un brasileirismo, o un uso entre brasileiros que hablen español, o incluso "portuñol".


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que es un error similar al que se comete cuando acentúas el pasado de indicativo de tercera persona plural. Y creo que el error es por dedazo. No por ignorancia.

Vierón, cantarón, etc., no es raro que me salgan así, cuando estoy escribiendo muy rápido. Creo que es el mismo error con _alguien_.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

XiaoRoel said:


> En Sudamérica, será un brasileirismo, o un uso entre brasileiros que hablen español, o incluso "portuñol".



He comprobado casos en argentinos, mexicanos, colombianos, peruanos, panameños, ecuatorianos... ¿Cómo puede interferir un brasileirismo en una palabra, digamos, tan asentada, tan antigua, como un pronombre, y en una zona tan extensa, y alejada de Brasil en algún caso?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

No se pronuncia como aguda, Agró. Yo creo que se trata de un descuido, pero —a diferencia de flljob— no creo que sea un error de dedo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agró said:


> Al grano. Pregunto a los hispanoamericanos si la pronuncian como aguda o si creen que es simplemente un descuido.


No, estimada. Pronunciarla, me imagino que solo en la frontera, que como sugiere Xiao, lógico que puede haber quienes lo hagan, ya que allí, para hablar, son muchos los que cocinan una buena mixtura. En lo escrito, ¿no será un cruzamiento de cables con algún?


----------



## Lord Delfos

Agró said:


> He comprobado casos en argentinos, mexicanos, colombianos, peruanos, panameños, ecuatorianos... ¿Cómo puede interferir un brasileirismo en una palabra, digamos, tan asentada, tan antigua, como un pronombre, y en una zona tan extensa, y alejada de Brasil en algún caso?



Bueno, hablando de Argentina solamente, yo no he observado la influencia del portugués. Excepto en los casos en los que la gente quiere ser graciosa, y dice alguna palabra en "portuñol" (mezcla entre castellano de Buenos Aires y portugués de Brasil).

Concuerdo con flljob en que parece más un error al escribir que otra cosa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dice flljob, creo que es por pensar que TODAS las palabras terminadas en an, en, in, on, un van acentuadas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No veo motivada la acentuación aguda. A lo mejor es un vulgarismo que tiene una explicación de importación marienera por los gallegos que formaban gran parte de la marinería en la época el imperio español, y es una entrada habitual para palabras gallegoportuguesas y de lenguaje técnico marítimo pasado al léxico común en América. También habría que considerar las lenhuas amerindias de sustrato y descarta el brasileirismo o dejarlo reducido a sus límites.
Si procedemos en ese sentido podríamos explicae el fenómeno: consulta de libros sobre las variedades del español en América; primera aparición en la lengua (escrita); uso actual a nivel diastrático. Con esos datos (también los de los sustratos), podríamos hacernos una idea más cabal del tema.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

ToñoTorreón said:


> Como dice flljob, creo que es por pensar que TODAS las palabras terminadas en an, en, in, on, un van acentuadas.


 
Exacto.  Pero eso no es error de dedo, es desconocimiento de la manera como se escriben las palabras. 

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No, estimada.



Adolfo: Estimad*o*, estimad*o*.

Este asunto me tiene muy mosquead*o*. No encuentro lógico tanto error en una misma palabra.

Bien, gracias a todos por los comentarios.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para algunos, como flljob, puede ser error de dedo al acentuar una palabra terminada así. Para otros puede ser ignorancia.


----------



## Lord Delfos

ToñoTorreón said:


> Para algunos, como flljob, puede ser error de dedo al acentuar una palabra terminada así. Para otros puede ser ignorancia.



Creo que lo que dice ToñoTorreón es cierto... Y como viene la cosa, convendría dejarla así ¡o vamos a terminar todos peleados!


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Adolfo: Estimad*o*, estimad*o*.
> 
> Este asunto me tiene muy mosquead*o*. No encuentro lógico tanto error en una misma palabra.
> 
> Bien, gracias a todos por los comentarios.


 
Con una pequeña ojeada he encontrado ese "error" en participantes de Argentina, Bélgica, China, Chile, EE.UU., España, Francia, Italia, México, Polonia, Suecia, Taiwan...

Esto corre como la pólvora.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Casi en todos los casos en que escriben *alguién * está formulada una pregunta. Supongo que es por influencia de ¿quién?.


¿Alguién me ayuda? ¿Quién me ayuda?

En buena medida, creo que el error se debe a esto.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> Casi en todos los casos en que escriben *alguién * está formulada una pregunta. Supongo que es por influencia de ¿quién?.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda? ¿Quién me ayuda?
> 
> En buena medida, creo que el error se debe a esto.
> 
> Saludos




Pues va a ser eso. Me lo creo.
Gracias.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

flljob said:


> Casi en todos los casos en que escriben *alguién *está formulada una pregunta. Supongo que es por influencia de ¿quién?.
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda? ¿Quién me ayuda?
> 
> En buena medida, creo que el error se debe a esto.
> 
> Saludos


 
A mí también me gusta tu hipótesis, doctor. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Casi en todos los casos en que escriben *alguién *está formulada una pregunta. Supongo que es por influencia de ¿quién?.
> 
> 
> ¿Alguién me ayuda? ¿Quién me ayuda?
> 
> En buena medida, creo que el error se debe a esto.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Buena deducción, flljob!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Agró said:


> Adolfo: Estimad*o*, estimad*o*.


La embarré, mis disculpas, Agró.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo siempre he asociado esa pronunciación con gallegos y asturianos, o por lo menos con algunos que viven en América (un asturiano que fue jefe mío siempre lo decía así).

Nunca he oído a un latinoamericano pronunciar /alguién/.

Pero de todo se ve en este mundo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Todos ustedes son demasiado buenos o circunspectos. 

Este foro español no es un ejemplo de buena ortografía, lo que algunas veces me asombra y otras me espanta. 
Al pan, pan, y al vino, vino.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para la muestra, un botón:


colombo-aussie said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, esto puede ser *"atrapar a alguién siendo infilel".*


----------



## pickypuck

Yo creo que es como el omnipresente "tí", "vicerector", etc. Ortografía muy descuidada sin más. 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

pickypuck said:


> Yo creo que es como el omnipresente "tí", "vicerector", etc. Ortografía muy descuidada sin más.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es eso, que muchos de nosotros automáticamente tildamos las palabras nomás porque tienen una estrcuctura similar a la de otras que sí la llevan.

A mí seguido me pasa lo de ti/mi/se/de/, alguien/algún, y muchas veces también algunos verbos en préterito simple conjugados en la tercera persona: Dijo/Dijó.

Ni es ignorancia ni errores tipográficos, es simplemente un impulso reflejado en errores por parte de todos los que hacemos clic antes de releer nuestros posts.


----------



## Lexinauta

> Ortografía muy descuidada sin más.


 


> Ni es ignorancia ni errores tipográficos, es simplemente un impulso reflejado en errores por parte de todos los que hacemos clic antes de releer nuestros posts.


Entiendo que puede pasar, pero si hacemos un relectura no ya no hay disculpa.  
Siempre existe la posibilidad de editar el post; por lo tanto, si los errores están, debo concluir que no se conocen las reglas o no se tiene la responsabilidad de corregirlos.


----------



## mirx

Lexinauta said:


> Entiendo que puede pasar, pero si hacemos un relectura no ya no hay disculpa.
> Siempre existe la posibilidad de editar el post; por lo tanto, si los errores están, debo concluir que no se conocen las reglas o *no se tiene la responsabilidad de corregirlos*.


 
No son excusas, a mí igual me da si se me va una tilde de más o de menos. Si corrijo los posts es por pura consistencia con lo que se trata de proyectar en el foro, mas no es nada que me quite el sueño. Y luego hay unos que somos muy testarudos y podemos leer y releer y seguimos en las mismas.


----------



## jmx

Si mal no recuerdo, la palabra castellana "alguien" deriva de la portuguesa "alguém", y pasó a ser llana por analogía con "algo", "alguno", etc. Por lo tanto podría existir un _arcaísmo_ "alguién" en algún oscuro dialecto.

Sin embargo, en mi opinión la explicación de la pregunta original es simplemente un problema de "escritura apresurada", como la mayoría de los posts ya ha dicho. Tengo una buena razón para creerlo, y es que yo mismo lo he escrito con acento más de una vez!


----------



## El peruano

No es nada más y nada menos que ignorancia y descuido, amigos trabajo mandando y trayendo gente en aviones en Brasil, y veo que es muy fácil el "portuñol" plagar una boca. Todos los dias veo gente de Argentina, Chile, México, Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Paraguay, Uruguay y demás países, que vienen a Brasil y se llevan el "portunhol de regalo" y lo peor es que lo hablan con tal naturalidad que cuando llegan a sus países con seguridad influyen en el vocabulario de los demás.


----------



## Agró

jmartins said:


> Si mal no recuerdo, la palabra castellana "alguien" deriva de la portuguesa "alguém", y pasó a ser llana por analogía con "algo", "alguno", etc. Por lo tanto podría existir un _arcaísmo_ "alguién" en algún oscuro dialecto.



*alguien**.*
 (Del lat. _alĭquem_, acus. de _alĭquis_).
* 1.     * pron. indef. Designa persona o personas existentes, sin indicación de género ni de número. Antónimo de _nadie_ y, con menor frecuencia, de _ninguno._
* 2.     * pron. indef. Significa vagamente persona que no se nombra ni determina.
* 3.     * m. coloq. Persona de alguna importancia. _Quería llegar a ser alguien en el mundo de la música._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Originalmente publicado por *jmartins*
> 
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo, la palabra castellana "alguien" deriva de la portuguesa "alguém", y pasó a ser llana por analogía con "algo", "alguno", etc. Por lo tanto podría existir un _arcaísmo_ "alguién" en algún oscuro dialecto.


Las dos derivan del latín _*a*liquem_ > _*ál'guen_ > _cast_. *alguien*/_gal.port_. *alguén/alguém* (desplazamiento del acento, por analogía con _algún/algum_). El latín _aliquem_ en su paso a los romances hispánicos occidentales, sonoriza la [*k*] (_/qu/_), pierde la _/i/_ postónica, en español desarrola la _/ĕ/_ breve del latín desde su realización abierta a la diptongación en_ /ie/_, mientras el gallego-portugués retrasa su acento, como ya dijimos, por analogía con _algún/algum_ (< lat.vulg _alicunum_)


----------



## M Alejandra

Hoy curiosamente me corrigieron ese error en una intervención mía en el foro, aunque creo que simplemente es un error de ortografía, creo que la escribí así, automaticamente,  porque la conexión mental más rápida ( y sin mucha atención) me lleva a tildar las palabras terminadas en vocal abierta y n. Pero con respecto a la duda de Agró te digo que no la pronunciamos con el acento en la e, por lo menos en Colombia. Para resumir creo que la escribimos así por reflejo (una especie de "dedazo" mental), aunque evidentemente está mal y hay que hacer una campaña para corregirlo!!
MA


----------



## jmx

Parece que hay 2 teorías sobre la etimología de "alguien": la de Malkiel dice que viene del portugués vía el leonés, la de Corominas dice que es un cruce de "algo" y "quién". Más información (en inglés) aquí:

http://www.jstor.org/stable/471755


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Lees bien el inglés?
Ahí se defiende lo que ya afirmé en el mensaje 30. La derivación desde _aliquem_ (o _aliqui_, que sería rarísimo por ser nominativo -cosa en cambio, normal en italiano-).
 La /ῑ/ y la /ῐ/ debían confundirse en el latín vulgar de Hispania con frecuencia, hay más casos de larga y breve confundidas.


----------



## jmx

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Lees bien el inglés?
> Ahí se defiende lo que ya afirmé en el mensaje 30. La derivación desde _aliquem_ (o _aliqui_, que sería rarísimo por ser nominativo -cosa en cambio, normal en italiano-).


¿Me puedes decir en qué página y parágrafo lo defiende?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Página 52, último párrafo: Desde "_algui_ obiously…".


----------



## jmx

XiaoRoel said:


> Página 52, último párrafo: Desde "_algui_ obiously…".


Ahí esta dando la etimología de la palabra antigua/dialectal "algui". La etimología de "alguien" se comenta en la siguiente página, segundo párrafo, especialmente a partir de "Since the two systems...".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta muy clarito desde el latín: ese _algui_ vendra de _aliqui_, como _alguien_ de _aliquem_ con apoyo analógico de _quien_ (que también conserva la nasal final) y _algún_ para la conservación de la nasal, que por el caracter pronominal de palabra tan en uso no la habría perdido en posición final como morfema de acusativo, que sí pierden los acusativos nominales (sustantivos y adjetivales) y los de otros pronombres.
Tampoco un artículo de W, Montgomery (a quien ni había oído nombrar) en una revista hispanística estadounidense del 1965 es un argumento _ex auctoritate_.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo nunca he oído a nadie pronunciar alguién (ni gallego ni sueco).


----------



## Naticruz

XiaoRoel said:


> Sería un lusismo (_brasileirismo_ en este caso) ya que _alguém_ es aguda en gallegoportugués. En personas con no buen nivel de español en Galicia se puede oír este alguién, clara interferencia de su lengua natural, el gallego. En Sudamérica, será un brasileirismo, o un uso entre brasileiros que hablen español, o incluso "portuñol".


Es bien verdad, Xiao. Cuando empecé a estudiar castellano, siempre tenía propensión a decir “alguién”. Luego el profesor me corregía, pero al ser llana, la palabra me sonaba muy mal.
Un saludo

Tantos escribiendo sobre una tilde sobrante…¡y tantos aquí comiendo las tildes! 
Un saludo


----------



## Mishar

Aunque el tema ya es algo viejo, me gustaría comentar que yo siempre he oído a mi abuelo decir alguién. Él procede de la zona occidental de Asturias y su lengua materna está entre lo que llamamos el asturiano occidental y la fala, mezcla de gallego y asturiano. Creo que cuando lo dice así es porque es lo que ha oído por allí desde pequeño.


----------



## Calambur

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo nunca he oído a nadie pronunciar alguién (*ni gallego ni sueco*).


Ni yo, y tampoco en español -ni en el rioplantense-, pero es verdad que en el foro abunda *alguién*. 
El posible motivo... no lo sé. Algunos no conocen bien el español -se sabe por el perfil-, pero también es cierto que todos cometemos errores (unos más, otros, menos)... a cualquiera se le escapa una tortuga.


----------



## deaven7

Acabo de llegar a este foro, precisamente porque me vi escribiendo "alguién" en lugar de "alguien" en un documento que estaba escribiendo.
No soy una persona con estudios profundos del lenguaje y solamente tengo conocimientos básicos de las reglas para la acentuación.
Por otra parte, comento que en los últimos 20 años de mi vida las he dedicado a tratar de crear un programa de computadora que emule al cerebro (por lo que lo comentado a continuación seguramente tiene que ver con este hecho).
Me di cuenta de que estaba escribiendo incorrectamente "alguien", hasta que pronuncié mentalmente la palabra y me di cuenta que era una palabra grave, por lo que en ese instante supuse que estaba mal escrita.
Mientras no había pronunciado mentalmente la palabra, inconcientemente yo suponía que llevaba acentuación por terminar en "ien", al igual que en palabras como "también".
Hasta donde sé, la calidad de la ortografía personal se puede mejorar entre más se lean escritos escritos correctamente (Valga la redundancia) y se conozcan las reglas existentes de la ortografía.
Por lo que quiero suponer que, al menos en mi caso, escribí "alguién" en lugar de "alguien" por dos motivos:
En primera, simplemente por que mi mente estaba más concentrada en el significado de lo que estaba escribiendo, que en tratar de poner atención a tener una correcta ortografía, por lo que la decisión de como escribir la palabra pasó a manos de mi subconciente, que no sabía como se escribía la palabra "alguien" por lo que como buen subconciente buscó en la memoria y encontró que la palabra más repetida y relacionada con la palabra "alguien" era la palabra "también" la cual se acentúa, por lo que simplemente la acentuó (si mi conciente hubiera estado a cargo de la decisión seguramente no la hubiera acentuado). 
Y en segunda, es obvio que escribí mal la palabra simplemente por burro, es decir, simplemente porque no sabía como se escribía, ya que de haberlo sabido mi subconciente ya hubiera sabido que alguien se escribe sin acento y no hubiera tenido que tratar de encontrar otra palabra lo más parecida a "alguien" para encontrar su correcta escritura.
Una disculpa si le di muchas vueltas a mi comentario, pero solamente así podia exponer mi opinión.


----------



## Agró

De ayer mismo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2219877


----------



## Etienfr

Ibermanolo said:


> Yo nunca he oído a nadie pronunciar alguién (ni gallego ni sueco).



Tanto en gallego (y portugués) como en asturiano ese pronombre tiene acentuación aguda: "_*alguén*_" (pt. "_*alguém*_") y "_*dalguién*_", respectivamente (en asturiano, existe otra forma, "_*daquién*_"); al hablar en español, se suele mantener la acentuación original. Al menos, esta sería la explicación que le encuentro para quienes escriban "*alguién*" (y que así lo pronunciarían también, como palabara aguda) si son oriundos de Galicia o Asturias.

En el caso de otras procedencias, creo que más bien se deba a una simple equivocación y confusión ortográficas, y no a que se pronuncie como palabra aguda.


----------

